

Note to developers: not everyone has home mail delivery - cmbaus
http://baus.net/not-everyone-has-mail-delivery/

======
thebear
Somewhat confusingly, most companies that ship via UPS or FedEx do not accept
my P.O. box as a shipping address, claiming that UPS and FedEx do not deliver
to P.O. boxes. Others accept my P.O. box, and UPS or FedEx happily delivers
the item to my local post office, which will then deliver it to me via my P.O.
box. Go figure.

